# Deyo mayo jars?



## Wheelah23 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've found a couple of these in my dump. I was hoping some of you might be able to tell me a bit more about them or the company. The one on the left probably dates to around 1900-1905, based on context and the fact that it has a ground lip. The one on the right is probably later, but I don't know how much. It's machine made without a ground lip. They're both octagonal with panels and a round base. The older one is embossed "T.H. DEYO/ NEWARK, N.J.". The newer one is embossed "W.B. DEYO/ NEW YORK". Any ideas on the history of the company?

 I figure they contained horseradish or something, based on the shape, and are of nominal value. I just need to post something, I'm going stir crazy in here with no good digs lately! [:'(]


----------



## marjorie040 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello Wheelas23

 I did my favorite thing....and searched the Deyo's in the Federal Census'

 Both Theron H.Deyo b. Apr. 1861 and William B Deyo b. 1863 were born in New Paltz, NY
 They were not brothers and I could not confirm if they were cousins.....but Theron's father was a grocer and Williams' was a farmer.
 In 1880 Theron was a clerk in his fathers grocery
 In 1900 Theron's occupation "wholesale dealer" "provisions" 
 In 1910 he was listed as "beef ------" I couldn't read it.
 In 1920 "merchant" "provisions"

 William was a "Laundryman" in 1900 and became "merchant" "provisions" in 1910 by
 1920 his occupation was "merchant" and his employer was listed as "owner"

 It sounds like you have the dates correct on your bottles but "provisions' could mean anything was in them, I suppose.

 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jul 21, 2011)

I forgot to say Theron lived all his adult life in Newark and William lived in the Bronx and thanks for posting. It's too hot to go outside so I need something to do!

 Regards,


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, marjorie. That information is great, and confirms what I thought about them. I know what you mean about the heat... Just hoping we get some relief soon!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Connor,

 Marjorie is an ace at the genealogy and census taking. I did some looking around too, but came up empty, alas. I think it may be a Hollander name.

 Salad dressing I thought might be a possibility. I did find out that mayonnaise made it's commercial debut in 1905, courtesy of the Hellmans.


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

I think they are very cool and you gotta love the same last name thing Connor...Jim


----------



## jk666 (Jul 13, 2016)

My Mother is a Deyo. We have been up to New Paltz, NY to see the Deyo house. They are one of the founding families of French Hugenots. My Grandfather was Maurice Webb Deyo and lived in Swarthmore, PA and Cazenovia, NY.


----------



## Jim B (Nov 27, 2020)

GREAT info here guys!
Got my bottle on a pick in 2018.
Super nice lid but it took a bump and cracked the jar.
This was before I got to it! 
Yesterday one finally popped up so I'll have a clean jar for my original lid!
Original lid hasta be rare!
Gotta love when you finally complete a jar or bottle!
BTW: It actually confirmed to be 1900-1910? Bottle or Jar?


----------



## Len (Mar 19, 2021)

Just unpacked a box of some of my finds--There was a WB Deyo! Its aqua with no lid. Otherwise great shape. Value? Maybe $15-20?... Thanks for all the bio info. --CT Len


----------

